# Bolt OTA will not convert to HD menus



## doug60430 (Apr 30, 2005)

I have tried converting my Bolt OTA from Hydra to HD menus using the procedures that I found in the forums:

1.) Go into Menu- Help- Reset to Defaults- Repeat Guided Setup- Select
2.) Press Thumbs Down 2 times (NOT 3!), now press Rewind 2 times, Now press Select (not Enter)
3.) Roamio will immediately go to that right arrow screen, then screen blank, then you'll get a message letting you know that the rollback process has begun

This does not work - the Bolt just sits there.

Any suggestions?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Try switching to IR mode on the remote?

Scott


----------



## doug60430 (Apr 30, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Try switching to IR mode on the remote?
> 
> Scott


I did that. Power cycled. Tried an IR-only remote. After power on the Bolt upgraded to software version 21.8.3.RC4-USC-11-849.

This is my third Bolt OTA (cutting the cord in July or August). The first two were from Best Buy and the support techs (it got escalated) implied that they were defective. Then I bought one directly from TiVo with the same results.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

"The box is defective" seems to be the customer support refrain when they just don't ultimately know the answer.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

doug60430 said:


> I did that. Power cycled. Tried an IR-only remote. After power on the Bolt upgraded to software version 21.8.3.RC4-USC-11-849.
> 
> This is my third Bolt OTA (cutting the cord in July or August). The first two were from Best Buy and the support techs (it got escalated) implied that they were defective. Then I bought one directly from TiVo with the same results.


Let Tivo support know your circumstances and ask them to send you a Bolt OTA that has the TE3 interface installed. Another option might be to contact weakknees to see if they can do it. Maybe if you paid for a drive upgrade weakknees would be able to roll back to TE3.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

doug60430 said:


> I did that. Power cycled. Tried an IR-only remote. After power on the Bolt upgraded to software version 21.8.3.RC4-USC-11-849.


You may want to try another service connection or two and let the box get updated with the Spring Update, v21.9.1.v9.

1) You may find the changes worth sticking w/ Hydra/TE4; or 2) now that the box has exhausted software upgrades on the 21.* branch, it might allow you to downgrade to 20.*/TE3.


----------



## doug60430 (Apr 30, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> You may want to try another service connection or two and let the box get updated with the Spring Update, v21.9.1.v9.
> 
> 1) You may find the changes worth sticking w/ Hydra/TE4; or 2) now that the box has exhausted software upgrades on the 21.* branch, it might allow you to downgrade to 20.*/TE3.


The Bolt upgraded to 21.9.1.v90USC-11-849 and still would not let me downgrade to 20.*.

There are major things that I don't like about Hydra. The shortcut keys that I use a lot (muscle memory) don't work anymore (TiVo-1, TiVo-2, left arrow to exit a menu). Still haven't figured out how to get folders enabled -- no folders would be a game changer as I don't want to scroll through a couple hundred titles. Perhaps if I hadn't been a TiVo addict for 15+ years things would be different.

One question I have on the OTA boxes. How do I enter a channel such as 5.1 or (5-1 on my Vizio TV)?

Anyway I talked with WeaKnees and they say HD menus don't work on the Bolt OTA. So I bought a Roamio 1TB OTA. I will probably RMA the Bolt.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

doug60430 said:


> One question I have on the OTA boxes. How do I enter a channel such as 5.1 or (5-1 on my Vizio TV)?


Look at your remote for a key that has (-) above it. That's the decimal point. I find it's easier to use the guide.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

shwru980r said:


> Let Tivo support know your circumstances and ask them to send you a Bolt OTA that has the TE3 interface installed. Another option might be to contact weakknees to see if they can do it. Maybe if you paid for a drive upgrade weakknees would be able to roll back to TE3.


BOLT OTA only supports TE4, and was only manufactured and tested with TE4. There is no way to downgrade to TE3.


----------



## doug60430 (Apr 30, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Look at your remote for a key that has (-) above it. That's the decimal point. I find it's easier to use the guide.


Thanks. Never noticed that.


----------



## doug60430 (Apr 30, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> BOLT OTA only supports TE4, and was only manufactured and tested with TE4. There is no way to downgrade to TE3.


So how come TiVo support didn't know that. Look at cases 

*Case #* *Subject* *Status* *Date Created*
08781864 Support Portal Case: TiVo Bolt OTA VOX 1000GB Closed 2019/05/27
08772650 Support Portal Case: TiVo Bolt OTA VOX 1000GB Closed 2019/05/22
08754908 How to Downgrade From the TiVo Experience 4 to the Previous User Interface Closed 2019/05/12
08754528 Support Portal Case: TiVo Bolt OTA VOX 1000GB Closed 2019/05/12 

I have returned two TiVos to Best Buy because the tech said they were defective and ordered one from TiVo on his recommendation (for which I will get an RMA tomorrow).

/rant on
I have used TiVo for 15+ years and really like the HD interface as opposed to the Hydra (and Fire TV, NetFlix, etc -- Roku seems the least obnoxious of the bnunch. It looks like TiVo has said goodbye to their long-time users and expects to pick up Fire Tv/Netflix/Hulu users. Hydra requires too many "clicks" to do what the HD interface can (if it can do it at all). Playing with the Hydra for a couple of days, I haven't figured out how to enable folders, the left arrow next to Select/OK does not take you out of a menu, TiVo-1 and TiVo-2 do not take you the To-do list and Now Playing, and several others. If I cannot have the HD interface, I will cease to be a TiVo user.
/rant off


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> BOLT OTA only supports TE4, and was only manufactured and tested with TE4. There is no way to downgrade to TE3.


Reminds me of a post from the past:Tivo is Working on Automatic Commercial Skipping

BTW, when's that Mini WiFi adapter going to be for sale?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> BTW, when's that Mini WiFi adapter going to be for sale?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> BOLT OTA only supports TE4, and was only manufactured and tested with TE4. There is no way to downgrade to TE3.


I just got a new Bolt 500Gb (summer sale). I'm using it with a cable card. I cannot roll back from Hydra. I've tried the appropriate codes, rebooted, power-cycled, tried pressing Enter or Select after the codes - nothing. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Turns out I had to press left arrow twice, not rewind.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ADG said:


> Turns out I had to press left arrow twice, not rewind.


What do you consider the Rewind and Left Arrow buttons?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

From latest newsletter:
The Button-by-Button Guide to Your TiVo VOX Remote - TiVo Blog


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> From latest newsletter:
> The Button-by-Button Guide to Your TiVo VOX Remote - TiVo Blog





> THE LIKE AND DISLIKE BUTTON​When watching TV or browsing the guide, you can press Thumbs-up or Thumbs-down up to three times to let your TiVo know how you feel about the show. Over time, your TiVo will start to "learn" what you like and will make suggestions for you.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

They forgot the disclaimer: *This feature, like many others, is available in TE3 only.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And for the voice button: **This feature is available in TE4 only.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

What a Frankenstein they have created, where some buttons/features only work in TE3 and other buttons/features only work in TE4.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> What do you consider the Rewind and Left Arrow buttons?


Left Arrow is on the round toggle switch that surrounds the pause button. Rewind & Fast Forward are the two independent buttons just below. It appears some folks have had success with the rewind button, others (such as myself) with the left arrow. I guess if one doesn't work it's worth trying the other (for downgrading).


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ADG said:


> Left Arrow is on the round toggle switch that surrounds the pause button. Rewind & Fast Forward are the two independent buttons just below. It appears some folks have had success with the rewind button, others (such as myself) with the left arrow. I guess if one doesn't work it's worth trying the other (for downgrading).


I would never have guessed those buttons would be called what you called them, I'd refer to them as:

"left arrow" is the arrow pointing left on the surround of the OK button, as is rt, up and down arrows
"fast forward" would be the right side of the surround of the pause button,

"fast back" would be the left side of the surrounding to the pause button,

The little button below and to the right of the pause button? skip forward
The little button below and to the left of the pause button? replay
Different strokes, etc.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I may very well have confused "rewind" with "replay". Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I consider << as play in reverse and >> as play faster.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ADG said:


> Left Arrow is on the round toggle switch that surrounds the pause button. Rewind & Fast Forward are the two independent buttons just below.


And this was why I asked the question. You've misdentified your remote buttons. The above page posted by @JoeKustra correctly identifies the button names.


JoeKustra said:


> From latest newsletter: The Button-by-Button Guide to Your TiVo VOX Remote - TiVo Blog


Fast Forward (▷▷)
Rewind (◁◁)
Replay (⟲)
Advance (→|)

Arrows surrounding OK/Select are the Left, Right, Up & Down navigation arrows.​
It's not really a "different strokes" thing since TiVo has included a detailed remote button mapping/glossary in every user guide.

p.s. But, dear lord, how is "rewind" (as in, "be kind, rewind") not universally understood from the age of the VCR? "fast back"? "play in reverse"?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I already acknowledged that I confused the two buttons. Your post is totally unnecessary, and the PS is insulting - but clearly it makes you feel better, so fine.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ADG said:


> I already acknowledged that I confused the two buttons. Your post is totally unnecessary, and the PS is insulting - but clearly it makes you feel better, so fine.


The p.s. wasn't directed at you. I was literally astonished that "Rewind" is not universally understood, both the term and associated graphic, and quoted responses other than yours as examples.

As for whether my reply was "needed," the replies continued to misidentify a few of the remote buttons, the root of your issue, and it seemed reminding current and future readers that the terms are actually defined, and where that information could be found, would be helpful. Though, to be honest, this whole branch of the thread is generally unhelpful, since it was a thread specifically about the BOLT OTA model ... a box that can't be rolled-back regardless of one's mastery of remote button terminology.



ADG said:


> I may very well have confused "rewind" with "replay".


Fixed it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> ADG said:
> 
> 
> > I may very well have confused "rewind" with "replay".
> ...


Really/needed? Moving on . . . .

(Edit: Sorry, not trying to stir things. But just wanting to be past this.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Really/needed? Moving on . . . .
> 
> (Edit: Sorry, not trying to stir things. But just wanting to be past this.)


No, your post wasn't remotely needed. And I'm not sure why you felt the need to involve yourself - or to edit the post and leave any of your post remaining.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> No, your post wasn't remotely needed. And I'm not sure why you felt the need to involve yourself - or to edit the post and leave any of your post remaining.


Same old; thanks. Just trying for civility (and people always can have an off day), and not to offend or cause the same; but that seems to have been missed (multiple-ly). Have a good day.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Same old; thanks. Just trying for civility (and people always can have an off day), and not to offend or cause the same; but that seems to have been missed (multiple-ly). Have a good day.


No, that's not your intent, however you might spin it. Just don't post, taking sides, if not looking to stir an argument. Your actions aren't as lofty as stated premise.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> p.s. But, dear lord, how is "rewind" (as in, "be kind, rewind") not universally understood from the age of the VCR? *"fast back"*? "play in reverse"?


I may be an old dog, but I'm willing to learn new tricks, rewind is a phrase for old antiquated technology, I've moved on


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> I may be an old dog, but I'm willing to learn new tricks, rewind is a phrase for old antiquated technology, I've moved on


I've moved on too, but I can't count the number of times I hear "Play the tape" every day on TV. It's just part of life.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> No, that's not your intent, however you might spin it. Just don't post, taking sides, if not looking to stir an argument. Your actions aren't as lofty as stated premise.


Thank you for presuming, albeit incorrectly (as my earlier posts made clear, and trying for cordiality, not argument). But have a good day, again, and I look forward to your many helpful MoCA posts and expertise.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Thank you for presuming (albeit sadly); but you are incorrect (as my earlier post made clear, and trying for cordiality, not argument). But have a good day, again, and I look forward to your many helpful MoCA posts and expertise.


There's no presumption involved; the evidence speaks for itself. You say you don't want to continue, yet you do. _You_ personalized this by highlighting my corrective* statement rather than the highly personalized post of the other participant.

Your judgements and opinions are not needed or welcome, but they do seem to be bountiful.

* Objectively, "I may very well have confused A with B" is not an acknowledgement of an error, but a suggestion that an error _may_ have been made. If the latter is being spun as the former in the middle of an overly dickish post, yeah, I think highlighting the deception, whether self or otherwise, crosses into necessary, whether for the record or as catharsis.


----------

